# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Harrods CHAOS as hundreds of youths attempt to force entrance  Mayhem!

## Neo

*THERE WAS chaos outside Harrods in Knightsbridge on Saturday following an unauthorised gathering of several hundred youths, some of whom attempted to enter the department store*Photographs taken shortly after 5pm show hundreds of youths remained outside the shop during this time.
Many did not appear to be socially distancing despite the coronavirus pandemic.
The group did eventually disperse following instructions from police


One Twitter user asked: Harrods what the hell is going on??
We ended up leaving the store because of the sheer f**king mayhem inside and out.
None wearing masks and none being challenged on it??? #COVIDIOTS.
Another added: If anyones thinking of going near Harrods Knightsbridge dont
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.e...blic-order/amp

----------

12icer (12-06-2020),BooBoo (12-06-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

LOL!!! great laws there. maybe next time use the Gordon Highlanders to disperse them by the point of bayonet.

----------

12icer (12-06-2020),BooBoo (12-06-2020),Brat (12-06-2020)

----------


## BooBoo

New Word for Today and Tomorrow : "*COVIDIOTS*"...!!! Very Fitting Indeed...!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (12-06-2020),Brat (12-06-2020),Neo (12-06-2020)

----------


## ruthless terrier

break out the bloody water cannons and rubber bullets.

----------

Brat (12-06-2020),Neo (12-06-2020)

----------


## Neo

In my opinion Selfridges would have been a better place to turn over.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Hey, it was just a group of young lads wanting to buy Christmas gifts for their mums.

----------


## JMWinPR

Harrod's is now owned by the family of the guy who was with Diana. Who cares what happens to the store.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hey, it was just a group of young lads wanting to buy Christmas gifts for their mums.


Yeah.  Five-Finger discount, running last night.

----------

Brat (12-06-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> New Word for Today and Tomorrow : "*COVIDIOTS*"...!!! Very Fitting Indeed...!!


Another new word; CovidID.......it's coming.

----------

Brat (12-06-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Harrod's is now owned by the family of the guy who was with Diana. Who cares what happens to the store.


that is fine with me should socialism wish to trash itself. but for the conservatives who are still making the vane attempt of merchandizing of free trade products, to close them all and mandate using web sales isnt gonna promote honest free enterprize.

----------


## jirqoadai

and Diana was key in getting belgium to stop selling their toe poppers to most cambodians.

----------


## Neo

> Harrod's is now owned by the family of the guy who was with Diana. Who cares what happens to the store.


Sorry! He doesnt.

London department store Harrods has been sold by its owner *Mohammed Al Fayed* to the Qatari royal family for £1.5bn. Recognised for its celebrity-endorsed sales, food hall and signature green bags, Harrods is one of the world's largest and most famous department stores.8 May 2010

----------

JMWinPR (12-06-2020)

----------

